# How hot is too hot for Anacharis?



## Akeath (Dec 28, 2009)

I saw some of this at the store today, Egeria densa. I would really like to put it in my low-tech Betta tank, but the temperature in there is 80 degrees (26.6 C.), and as I'm researching about this plant I'm hearing that it doesn't like really warm water. Would 80 degrees be too hot for it to do well? 

If Anacharis won't work, is there any other fine-leaved plant that would do okay at that temperature in a low tech tank? I do add fertilizer, but no CO2. I have just regular gravel, but I wouldn't be adverse to adding root tabs. The lighting is 5500 Kelvin, 2 watts per gallon, however there are floating plants at the top that dim the tank a bit. I also saw some Rotala indica at the store, how would that fare?


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Watts per gallon doesn't mean anything with all the different types of lighting available today. What kind of light and what size of tank do you have. The Rotala would probably need at least medium light.


----------



## Akeath (Dec 28, 2009)

The tank is 10 gallons
Type of light: 
Zoomed Tropic Sun Fluorescent Bulb - 15 watt 5500 Kelvin 18 inch T8

At least 1/2 of the surface is covered by floating plants, up to 3/4 before I take some out, so that dims the tank quite a bit. I want to keep it like that because my Betta will bite his own caudal fin when exposed to bright lights. So it is very likely that whatever type of plant I get will have to deal with floating plants above it as well.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Anacharis will be fine. It's a weed and will grow most anywhere.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Akeath said:


> I saw some of this at the store today, Egeria densa. I would really like to put it in my low-tech Betta tank, but the temperature in there is 80 degrees (26.6 C.), and as I'm researching about this plant I'm hearing that it doesn't like really warm water. Would 80 degrees be too hot for it to do well?
> 
> If Anacharis won't work, is there any other fine-leaved plant that would do okay at that temperature in a low tech tank? I do add fertilizer, but no CO2. I have just regular gravel, but I wouldn't be adverse to adding root tabs. The lighting is 5500 Kelvin, 2 watts per gallon, however there are floating plants at the top that dim the tank a bit. I also saw some Rotala indica at the store, how would that fare?


Anacharis is one of the easiest plans to grow. It will do fine it most any conditions. I prefer to plant my. I just trim off the bottom inch or two, strip down some of the bottoms leaves and plant it into the substrate at an angle. It will then grow out anchoring roots. I actually still have a bunch of Anacharis growing in my 50b- I keep the water temp in this tank around 78f. I think it does do a little better with CO2- in fact- it loves CO2, but it will still do ok without it. It is NOT a root feeder. Root tabs will not help this plant. Don't waste your money.

I like to plant it where it receives gentle water flow, not enough to tear it up out of the substrate, but enough to keep algae and other matter from settling on the leaves.

Rotala may do ok, but if you have high lighting, it will really bring out the full potential of the coloring. If you try it, plant it where it will receive the most direct light (away from floating plants or larger plants that will overshadow it). Rotala is not a heavy root feeder either. I'm indifferent to adding root tabs for this plant as well. I guess it couldn't hurt though.

Have you considered Caroliniana Cabomba?


----------



## Akeath (Dec 28, 2009)

I have looked into the Cabomba. Its exactly the look I want, but I don't want to even keep a plant that is causing that many problems in the local waterways, regardless of how pretty it is. Same thing with Ambulia.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Akeath said:


> I have looked into the Cabomba. Its exactly the look I want, but I don't want to even keep a plant that is causing that many problems in the local waterways, regardless of how pretty it is. Same thing with Ambulia.


You shouldn't let that deter you. If that's the look you want then go for it. Just be a responsible Aquarist when disposing of unwanted/unused plants. Cabomba was and continues to be one of my most favorite plants in the hobby.


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

I have it in one of my low light low tech planted tanks and it grows like crazy. I trim it and put it in my pond for the koi.


----------

